# Decodificadores y Contadores



## theproxs (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad del foro 

 soy nuevo en esto amigos..

estoy realizando unos proyectos de un decodificador y otro de un contador...

y quisiera saber para que sirve un decodificador, cual es su funcionamiento y donde son empleados o donde son utilizados.... (decodificador  display de 7 segmentos)...

y las mismas preguntas para el contador síncrona y contador asíncrona...

si me pueden explicar eso o facilitarme la información... se los agradecería mucho....

Saludos....

Ya tengo mis circuitos hechos solo quiero esa informacion para adactarla a mis circuitos.....

pleace.....


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola theproxs
Entra a este enlace y encontraras Info. de como funcionan los decodificadores.

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/030301.htm

Creo que es más rapido que entres a SAN google y le preguntes, por ejemplo: contadores asincronos..... salen luego varios enlaces muy interesantes a donde puedes aprender o anexar Info a la literatura de tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 5, 2010)

y... en las bibliotecas de tu localidad puedes encontrar un buen libro para estudiar... Salu2.


----------



## theproxs (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola
 Bueno eso esto haciendo... pero no me sale mucha informacion.... solo definiciones... no para que sirve... o para que es util en la industria


----------



## choson (Feb 6, 2010)

theproxs dijo:


> Hola
> Bueno eso esto haciendo... pero no me sale mucha informacion.... solo definiciones... no para que sirve... o para que es util en la industria


 
Hola tampoco soy un crack en electronica pero si e probado algunos circuitos y entre esos estan los decodificadores.
es un circuito lógico que acepta un conjunto de entradas que representan números binarios y que activa solamente la salida que corresponde a dicho dato de entrada.
yo e usado el 7447 que es un deco para display de 7 segmentos y lo que hace es representar en el display los numeros binarios que le suministras en la entrada... busca info sobre el 7447 y el 74192 (contador binario) para q entiendas un poco mas...


----------

